# BMK Glycidate CAS: 5413-05-8



## purosincorte

I am a newbie in this world, I bought bmk glycidate from a Chinese because he told me that it was very easy to convert it into A-oil but it was not like that. I would like to ask if it would be possible to convert to A-oil in order to make speed paste. is bmk glycidate the same as p2np? Would the AL/HG synthesys method work for me? Greetings and thanks!


----------



## William Dampier

Have a photo? It's not like p2np, like P2P (BMK), but it can use for AL/HG syn. The compound should be hydrolyzed from glycidate in BMK with acid (HCl aq. perfect fit). For 1 kg BMK Gly need 3L conc. aq. HCl acid. abt. Next, when heated glycidate with acid, hydrolysis occurs, oil BMK is released (A-oil)


----------



## purosincorte

What is the difference between p2p and p2pn? Would it be easy to convert bmk glycidate into A-oil? A-oil I mean what they sell on the darknet that you only have to add sulfuric acid and methanol and it forms the speed paste. Thanks for the help.


----------



## William Dampier

purosincorte said:


> What is the difference between p2p and p2pn?



purosincortep2p oil, it is easier to synthesize methamphetamine. p2np - solid crystals, one reaction to amphetamine (mainly)


purosincorte said:


> Would it be easy to convert bmk glycidate into A-oil?


Very easy, if you have HCl aq. 15% and more.


purosincorte said:


> A-oil I mean what they sell on the darknet that you only have to add sulfuric acid and methanol and it forms the speed paste. Thanks for the help.


Sulfuric acid, not the best reagent for conversion


----------



## purosincorte

William Dampier said:


> p2p oil, it is easier to synthesize methamphetamine. p2np - solid crystals, one reaction to amphetamine (mainly)
> 
> Very easy, if you have HCl aq. 15% and more.
> 
> Sulfuric acid, not the best reagent for conversion



William DampierHey brother, thanks for answering. I have no photo but the BMK that I speak to you is a powder. What would I need to make it the A-Oil they sell in the Dark Markets? You can tell me how much Quantities Quantities And And what instruments would you need? Greetings!


----------



## William Dampier

purosincorte said:


> Hey brother, thanks for answering. I have no photo but the BMK that I speak to you is a powder. What would I need to make it the A-Oil they sell in the Dark Markets? You can tell me how much Quantities Quantities And And what instruments would you need? Greetings!



purosincorteFor the first step you need concentrated aqueous hydrochloric acid, approximately 3 liters per 1 kg powder


----------



## nitrochronic

William Dampier said:


> For the first step you need concentrated aqueous hydrochloric acid, approximately 3 liters per 1 kg powder



William DampierHello my friend what is the next step after you add the hydrochloric acid


----------



## William Dampier

nitrochronic said:


> Hello my friend what is the next step after you add the hydrochloric acid



nitrochronicheating at 80-90*C 3h with acid and stirring, after separate layer P2P or extracted


----------



## pantona123

William Dampier said:


> heating at 80-90*C 3h with acid and stirring, after separate layer P2P or extracted



William Dampierhello william,
first of all thanks for sharing your knowledge with us.
so i am correct in assuming that the complete extraction of the oil from the bmk consists only of the following 
pour 1kg of powder with 3 l of hci acid and heat it to 80° or 90°(?) in a container and stir it until two different layers are formed and then just skim off the top layer (p2p-oil)?
what percentage should the HCI acid have and how exactly do the ratios change if i use an acid with more or less purity ?
what exactly is the yield?
do the ratios of the ingredients change when I change the amount or do they all stay the same for example if I take 100gr of bmk powder and 300ml of HCI acid ?

best regards


----------



## whey?

Hi there 

I have now been reading for many hours through the forum and do not understand why a detailed and complete answer never comes.
Is there a specific reason for this? 
Many people who do not have necessary the knowledge like you get insecure with incomplete answers, because they do not want make mistakes.






William Dampier said:


> Sulfuric acid, not the best reagent for conversion



William DampierI also know it only with sulfuric acid 37% or 1/4 conc. Sulfuric acid / methanol to produce paste as everyone knows it in Europe.
What alternative would you suggest?




William Dampier said:


> heating at 80-90*C 3h with acid and stirring, after separate layer P2P or extracted


Would separation be possible with a separating funnel, or what would be in your opinion the best option?
Otherwise, nothing more would be necessary than you described above?

xoxo


----------



## whey?

According to your knowledge, would there be other BMK products which can be produced by the same process of sulfuric acid and methanol / isopropanol?


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

The confusion of this "A-oil" slang shit is hillarious.


----------



## Jesse_Pinkman_

zipf2 said:


> According to your knowledge, would there be other BMK products which can be produced by the same process of sulfuric acid and methanol / isopropanol?



zipf2From 1kg bmk you can get 650g P2P
(Phenyacetone), which better is to be purified...from this you can get about 30% Amphetamine Base (what the people call A-Oil)... about 195g.
So it would be better to buy P2NP, you can make about 700g Amphetamine Base from it with reductive amination.


----------



## pantona123

Jesse_Pinkman_ said:


> From 1kg bmk you can get 650g P2P
> (Phenyacetone), which better is to be purified...from this you can get about 30% Amphetamine Base (what the people call A-Oil)... about 195g.



Jesse_Pinkman_Can you maybe explain the purification step by step?
And is there any alternative for DCM?


----------



## Jesse_Pinkman_

I did not work with p2p yet, because i dont do meth and i am a total newbie in this game, just made some P2NP and amph.
G. Patton has a thread, 
"P2P synthesis from BMK glycidate ethers"
Well description


----------

